# Buffalo Soldier dump



## Tombstone Brick (Mar 16, 2018)

Just started this new dump in the ghost town I've been digging for a couple years. Looks to be all handblown beers and whiskeys


----------



## CurbdiggerCarl (Mar 16, 2018)

Sweet! Anything intact?


----------



## Tombstone Brick (Mar 17, 2018)

Not yet, but found a Copper Queen Store button. The other dumps produce well so hopefully .


----------



## botlguy (Mar 17, 2018)

Welcome back. We haven't heard from you in awhile.
Jim S


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 17, 2018)

Let me know if you find any old rusty cone tops like these, I collect them. THANKS.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Mar 18, 2018)

Pretty neat. Good luck out there.


----------



## Tombstone Brick (Mar 19, 2018)

First hole bottle with a cherry tin cap!


----------



## Tombstone Brick (Mar 19, 2018)

Thanks Jim


----------



## Tombstone Brick (Mar 21, 2018)

a visit from above


----------



## Tombstone Brick (Mar 21, 2018)

Tooled top screw top


----------



## Tombstone Brick (Mar 23, 2018)

Found another dump close by, looks to be late 30s


----------



## Tombstone Brick (Mar 24, 2018)




----------

